# Ah shoot, here we go again.



## fdyyt (Sep 12, 2022)

https://www.thestartmagazine.com/ar...rs,NASA,AP_Editorial&recommendationId=TIME_BL


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2022)

Heh. Don't normally see household net worth trotted out as a metric worth sharing (velocity of money, savings rates, debt rates, debt default rates, joblessness, inflation, real inflation, cost of housing as a percentage of income... usually come before that, possibly also stock market and GDP but that is more divorced from the man on the ground, not usually in a good way though).

That said if you would shut everything down for no great gain and print all the money, before shoving it out into the consumer economy rather than favours to bankers then you get what you... I don't think that is technically paid for, at least not yet.

Hope everybody has good skills or good cushion, and can make do with less. If you are reacting now you are already way behind the curve but still have a tiny bit of time to move in.


----------

